# Total Arseholes



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

:evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:

Dual carriageway here has been resurfaced - has loads of the lose grit stuff on the top at the moment and a speed limit of 10 mph for obvious reasons. F#cking white van man just gone through it at +60 pebble dashing every other car it passed, including mine. Totally cracked, went after the guy and caught him at the lights, usual 25 year old prick with cropped head and tats thinking he is f#cking invincible. Refused to get out the van as he knew what would happen; tats and skin head or not, he was for a shit kicking. Luckily a policeman passed and I flagged him down and supported by three other drivers all equally irate the f#cker was pulled over and spoken with, details taken from everyone. Copper asked us to report any damage we find and it will be taken further.

I guess the guy is driving a company van and doesn't give a f#ck about those who have had to pay for their pride and joys. Isn't that just indicative of our great land these days though ? Lots of f#ckers who don't give a f#ck about anyone other than themselves.

I am not known for violence btw and have never got out of the car to anyone before.


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

sometimes you just have to take the law into your hands! dont blame you these people are scum and nobody cares anymore :x hope your car wasnt damaged


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

total sympathy mate - you did the right thing - :evil:


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

I feel for you. Some people have no common sense. The thing is, he probably doesn't give a shit, and would be equally disinterested if it was his van that had been pebbledashed, because it's just akin white goods to him.

Fair play to you for standing up to him and for flagging the police down. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

TT owners' motto: You damage my car, I damage your face.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I had this happen to me caused £800 worth of bamage to the Golf I managed to get the company doing the work to pay up


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Glad you caught the b*******, hope you didn't incur any damage.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks guys; I can't see any damage thankfully (very very lucky). One of the other cars involved didn't look good though (brand new 3 series beamer (


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Quite apart from the potential damage to vehicles, it really boils my blood that certain people don't realise that the speed limit is also reduced for safety reasons. If you're driving at speed on top of newly-laid road topping (please excuse my lack of technical terminology!) it will be like driving on marbles! Try to swerve or do an emergency stop, and you're just going to keep going! 

Hmmm, due care anyone?

I'm baffled that common sense is more like a secret nowadays. :roll:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

burns said:


> I'm baffled that common sense is more like a secret nowadays. :roll:


'Common sense' is a most inappropriate term as I consider it to anything but common :?


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

What a Wanker, tie him naked and horizontal to the centre Armco of that resurfaced road and then drive within 2 feet of him at 60mph in his van, REPEATEDLY, that should teach the fucker a bit of empathy!


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

what a unt with a capital C. some ppl dont care at all.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

BrianR said:


> Thanks guys; I can't see any damage thankfully (very very lucky). One of the other cars involved didn't look good though (brand new 3 series beamer (


The Beamer driver deserves it  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Hilly10 said:


> BrianR said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks guys; I can't see any damage thankfully (very very lucky). One of the other cars involved didn't look good though (brand new 3 series beamer (
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

sorry, read your post heading and thought this was a ' what's your favourite website' post.  coz i love that one.


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hilly10 said:


> BrianR said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks guys; I can't see any damage thankfully (very very lucky). One of the other cars involved didn't look good though (brand new 3 series beamer (
> ...


I heard that Hilly10 :evil:


----------



## fiftyish (Oct 6, 2010)

oceans7 said:


> sorry, read your post heading and thought this was a ' what's your favourite website' post.  coz i love that one.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

oceans7 said:


> sorry, read your post heading and thought this was a ' what's your favourite website' post.  coz i love that one.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## newt (May 12, 2002)

This is another example of some folk not giving a toss about anyone else, this is an increasing problem, of course he could be a moron in which case he would not understand what he was doing. The sad thing he will be allowed to breed.


----------

